# HELP orion HCCA 250 x-over competition



## victordjo (Jan 5, 2013)

hi guys, im a new member here

can someone help me to find or post some pictures of orion hcca 250 competition internal parts?
because i just got one from my friend in dead condition
when i open it theres some components missing
i cant repair it without original blueprint or photos of the internal parts

many thanks before

regards
-victor-


----------



## victordjo (Jan 5, 2013)

first bump


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Victor. I got your PM, my apologies for not responding. I don't have a 250 HCCA Competition amplifier to take a picture for you nor do I have a schematic. Surely somebody else on this forum has one they can take a picture for you.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Try a Google search or AmpGuts, the link is at the top of the page.


----------

